# back again! the show your dock thread!!!



## satanicpoptart (Jun 5, 2002)

show your dock!!! again!

my dock got so big that i needed to separate it into folders.... the fan is games
screw is utilites and things like that
earth is all the internet apps
music is media apps (itunes quicktime..ect.)
camera is creation apps (fcp3 phtoshop)
the eight bal tells the future!
skul is downloads
the robot is shared folder for p2p
the cd's are my cd master folder
the hal eye is home folder
and the bal on the hard drive is the app folder.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 5, 2002)

more of the dock....


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

Whoa... how did you change the icons of the folders?


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 5, 2002)

lol bfusion taught me that trick... i felt so dumb when he told me to.... you go to the info of a icon then select the picture pres cmnd c then select the folder and under the info window pres cmnd v


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

But that doesn't preserve the transparency...


----------



## sithious (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *But that doesn't preserve the transparency...  *



of course it does ...  you change folder icons exactly the same way you change app icons, same as in os 9 ...


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

All right!

Time to go changin' those icons. I need to aquafy the Classic Netscape icon.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 5, 2002)

Wait Xoot.  are you saying you did not know how to change icons ?


----------



## sithious (Jun 5, 2002)

lol. you learn new stuff every day, apparently ...


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

Already changed the PS 6 icon... 

Did you know that the IE icon can't be changed? Obviously the work of M$...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 5, 2002)

umm... how do you take a screenshot in OS 8?


----------



## dlookus (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *umm... how do you take a screenshot in OS 8? *


Shift, Apple Key (Command), 3      all at the same time.


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

Weird... I couldn't get transparency 

From what file type do you copy?


----------



## sithious (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Weird... I couldn't get transparency
> 
> From what file type do you copy?  *



from an icon is best ... 
you can get fresh icons here or here ...


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

And how do you restore the previous icon?


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

My dock:


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 5, 2002)

Everyone has such cooler docks than I do!!! WAH!

I need to spend more money on software, so I can populate my dock!


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

Show your dock, phatsharpie. Mine is a shame, except for that cool photoshop icon.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 6, 2002)

Tip:  Apple-Shift-4 (OS 9 and X) allows you to select a portion of the screen to capture.


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 6, 2002)

An alternate way, exspecially if you get icons from xicons.com, is to use iconographer and choose save into file.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 6, 2002)

Okay, it's not a dock or nothing, but satanicpoptart, you DEFINITELY want to check this out!

http://www.macdesktops.com/index.phtml?Picture=1716&res=TRUE

i think you'll like it!


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 6, 2002)

Heres part of mine.... I also have a few dragthing docks.


----------

